
What does Pope's death penalty shift mean for Catholic politicians? (2018) - Tomte
https://edition.cnn.com/2018/08/02/politics/pope-death-penalty-us-politics/index.html
======
bediger4000
Wow, that's easy. Based on how politicians in the US react to the Catholic
Church's teaching on abortion, I assume they will immediately react to this by
getting rid of the death penalty as quickly as possible. There's no pesky
supreme court decisions that keep them from just dropping the death penalty,
and no "pro-death" faction that militantly supports death penalties.

Any other response is hypocritical, and maybe puts lie to the pro-life
position. Or am I totally misunderstanding things?

